# Which Tank Looks better?



## SAVAGEE (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey Im having a debate with my brother on which tank looks i know one is a salt and another is fresh , but which setup do you guys like? rockscape ect...


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I like the first one better but the plastic plants should be removed. They don't look natural.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

A few too many plastic plants but once algae starts growing on them it will look a lot more natural. But I'll go witb the first one cause I don't like all the equipment showing in the second.


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

The saltwater, but only because I really don't like plastic plants. If those were live healthy live plants in the freshwater tank I would prefer it.

That said, a saltwater tank filled with SPS and anemones in the rockwork, and ricordia, other mushrooms, and clams on the sandbed is a thing to behold. (I have both, btw...  )


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

to my eyes i like the first one better, but i agree with others about the plastic plants. i've seen some awesome silk plants that look good,
but then hey thats in the eye of the beholder.

i know nothing about salt water tanks so i might be unfair, however there is a lot of equipment showing and not so pleasing imo.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Agree with all of the plastic plants comments. There is still a lot of visible equipment in the first but your eyes get pulled to other things. That tank would look fantastic planted.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Feel the same as everyone else does. Your brothers tank is still young?


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

First one looks nicer, but the second one isn't really a good example of an established reef. Take the image below for comparison. This tank had been running for 5 years at the time of the photo. The huge finger leather on the left was cut down to a nub 2 times because it got so large.

I think replies here are going to be bias to some extent. I'm enjoying my cichlid tank a lot, but it will never compare to a thriving reef.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

Of these 2 photos I would take the freshwater tank, without the fake plants. I prefer natural looks, including rock placement. I would always chose an established reef tank though, imo, you can't beat a reef tank. This reef tank looks very young or hasn't really been stocked with anything.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

As they sit the freshwater looks better. If you were to upgrade the lights on the saltwater to metal halide and add some SPS corals of different colors it would be breathtaking. As for the freshwater it would look equally as nice with some real plants instead of fake.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Love what I believe to be the Universal Rock 3d background on the first. Would agree with everyone else about the fake plants. Tell your brother to keep his head up LOL, with some of the suggestions from everyone here he can have a heck of a tank!


----------



## SAVAGEE (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah he actually has a metal halide on It now , his tank is Around 5 months old , I know once Its established and stocked my tank will have nothing on his lol.I Really dont like the plants neither I Tired removing them and It makes It Looks plain to me. Maybe need more rocks?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

SAVAGEE said:


> Yeah he actually has a metal halide on It now , his tank is Around 5 months old , I know once Its established and stocked my tank will have nothing on his lol.I Really dont like the plants neither I Tired removing them and It makes It Looks plain to me. Maybe need more rocks?


Personally....I would probably go ahead and leave the plants simply because of the contrast it adds. You have mainly light rocks and light sand with a light background.


----------



## SAVAGEE (Feb 11, 2013)

The background actually Looks more like darkish grey in person , Heres a video I Took the other day for a friend to id some cichlid , maybe someone here can help  Its first fish video focuses on , also any tips on my tank ? I was thinking about revoming that Little peice of drift wood , and adding LED to tank , current light are 2 t12's 1 actinic and one aquaglo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwfIEGi ... ata_player


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Tank looks very nice in video. You are going to have to re-arrange your stock though. Hate to be the bearer of bad news but those peacocks and those specific Mbuna aren't likely to work long term. Just something to consider over the next several months.


----------



## SAVAGEE (Feb 11, 2013)

13razorbackfan said:


> Tank looks very nice in video. You are going to have to re-arrange your stock though. Hate to be the bearer of bad news but those peacocks and those specific Mbuna aren't likely to work long term. Just something to consider over the next several months.


thanks! Yeah I was thinking about Doing mbuna all male , but 
do you think i Would beable to get away with just benga peacock and the demansoni?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Nope....

Which do you like better? You will have a easier time with all Peacock/hap male IME rather than all Mbuna in that size tank. If you want Mbuna you could do labs, Acei and maybe Rusty mbuna then leave the peacocks.

Combination of the above. Obviously you don't want all three and a bunch of peacocks and haps. I would pick one or two species and fill in with some peacocks or haps that don't grow too large. I would go all male with the haps/peacocks if you want more color and don't want to breed.


----------

